
Shipwreck Is Everywhere - Thevet
http://hudsonreview.com/2017/10/shipwreck-is-everywhere/#.WjoGMdvMzmF
======
ehnto
That was extremely interesting! I learned many new things and really enjoyed
the writing.

I wanted to subscribe or leave a donation, but the form is non-HTTPS, so
unfortunately I did not.

If anyone from the Hudson Review is reading this, fix that, for the safety of
all your users, and you'll make a subscriber out of me.

~~~
j_s
It looks like it collects payment info via Paypal but it does leak personal
info (name, address, email) via HTTP.

------
eadmund
I was surprised that it didn't mention the 'Birkenhead drill,' which featured
in Kipling, Heinlein & Weber:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMS_Birkenhead_(1845)#Birkenhe...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMS_Birkenhead_\(1845\)#Birkenhead_drill)

------
empath75
I don’t really have anything intelligent to say about the article, but I love
rambling surveys of history and literature like this and I’m glad they get
posted here from time to time.

~~~
SubiculumCode
Same thought. Also, I'm in a playbypost pirate DnD adventure, so makes good
reading

